# How long before next pregnancy after birth?



## Bindel2303 (Sep 9, 2007)

How Long after giving birth will it be before a platy will get pregnant again, and is it bad to put her in with a male right after giving birth, or is it to stressfull?


----------



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

I understand it's around 28 days before they give birth again. One of my Moons had fry last week, and I had to put the male in a seperate tank because he was eating the fry as fast as she was giving birth. She was stressed out then. Now that she is done, I put them back together (with 2 surviving fry in a breeders net) and everything is fine.:fish:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

about a month from every drop, she'll dop again. so it's easy to know when she's gonna drop so you can move her, but it's hard remembering to remember when she dropped last...lol


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

I just write it down on paper / a chart when a female last dropped... that way i'm always ready with my net by the tank-side. =P

Also a platy, like many other livebearers can get pregnant literally straight away after giving birth. This is because she absorbs 'sperm' (unsure if thats the correct term for fish's but hey!) from the last male she 'played' with straight into herself. Gd huh?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Livebearers do store sperm, so she will be pregnant again even if you don't put her with the males. It doesn't hurt to keep her separate for a week to "fatten up" and rest up before you put back into the stress of his company. However, if the place she is is more stressful than the main tank (like a breeding net), put her back immediately.


----------

